
If 'App Store' trademark is generic, so is Microsoft's 'Windows,' Apple argues - evo_9
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/03/01/apple_argues_if_app_store_trademark_is_generic_so_is_microsofts_windows.html
======
ghurlman
Sure, if Microsoft was actually selling windows.

~~~
upinsmoke
With that logic, Apple is not selling app stores either.

~~~
a688
With that logic, Microsoft is selling literal windows.

